# Milk?



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to live in Sweden and all the main supermarkets sold Latte Art milk (made by Arla) which made the best tasting drinks ever. Has anyone come across anything similar here? I know that Brades Farm Dairy have a special barista milk but think they currently only sell to trade.

I currently use either Waitrose unhomogenised organic milk or Cravendale.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Bit niche, I have only ever seen shops use 3% or full cream. Is this not just full cream milk? More fat globules so finer foam if I'm not mistaken. I only use semi skimmed so my latte art is pants.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

jen1979 said:


> I used to live in Sweden and all the main supermarkets sold Latte Art milk (made by Arla) which made the best tasting drinks ever. Has anyone come across anything similar here? I know that Brades Farm Dairy have a special barista milk but think they currently only sell to trade.
> 
> I currently use either Waitrose unhomogenised organic milk or Cravendale.


Co-op sell a latte milk, its similar to jersey milk very fat content. Never tried it just seen it.


----------



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh will have to search out some of that. Not necessarily just to do with fat content, I believe it's to do with the breed of cow. Apparently a mixture of Jersey and Freesian is optimum.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

xxb said:


> Co-op sell a latte milk, its similar to jersey milk very fat content. Never tried it just seen it.


I've not seen this? Was it a fresh cows milk or a non -dairy?


----------

